# Ford 6000 transmission



## xfarmboy2970 (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a Ford 6000 tractor with a seized engine but a good selecto-speed transmission. I want to sell the transmission. Should I remove the transm. first or is that the thing to do or is that feasable?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I'd be inclined to just leave it. That will keep everything together and all the parts intact and also prevent stuff from rusting. If someone decides to buy the tranny, you can help them take it out, or perhaps they'll just buy the whole tractor and take it all off your hands.


----------



## Maltese757 (Jan 18, 2013)

Is it a gas engine?


----------

